# Is a 120v DC generator head



## fuwad85

long story short-with/o generator and tv wattage/amperage specs 

I have a 11yr lil bro whos a real fat-ass(must get it from me) who I want to get losing a lil wieght, all he does is sit on this ass and watch TV. Now I'm thinking what if he had to generate his own power to watch TV, Its a small 19inch RCA I'm not sure what the wattage, havent checkt the sticker yet. Now YES I KNOW THIS SOUNDS LIKE A STUPID IDEA, but being the professor stupid concoktions round the house ive decided to hook a stationary(because I mounted it to a bracket that lifts the rear wheel off the ground) 18speed mountain bike to a 3000watt generator head, i have the bike ready for "the next step" and the old gas-powered briggs generator we used to have lit the TV easily, but now as I'm looking up generators everywhere from boneyards to ebay to buckingham palace I'm thinking most heads need about 2000+ rpms to pump out fullrated output and Im starting to question weather this would be a good idea or not. What yall think?


----------



## Foompla

yea it is.

Good way to do it might be to mess with the gear ratios a bit. Also- you might want to design a capacitor into it.

3000 watts is gonna be too much, and how are you going to convert it to AC power?


----------



## fuwad85

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@Aug 1 2004, 07:39 AM
> *yea it is.
> 
> Good way to do it might be to mess with the gear ratios a bit.  Also- you might want to design a capacitor into it.
> 
> 3000 watts is gonna be too much, and how are you going to convert it to AC power?
> [snapback]2095110[/snapback]​*



well its gonna be a DC generator, im just wondering if its hard to turn by hand or easy like an alternator.


----------

